# Need 1 for diving/spearfishing tomorrow 10/21



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Need to fill a final spot for either diving or spearfishing tomorrow. It will be Troy (cajun spearit) my wife and myself. Troy and I both spearfish and my wife just tags along for the views. We send down 2 divers at a time so there is always someone on the boat. We will be on our 26' Glacier Bay so the ride will always be amazing  Split expenses for gas/ice. I live in Navarre but will probably launch from Sherman Cove. If you can't get on base you can either ride with us or just follow us on. I will be leaving my house to hitch up the boat at about 6 and then heading straight for the launch. Anyone that is interested can PM and then I can give you my number if you would like to discuss any more details.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Scratch this. Trip is cancelled because someone isn't feeling well. Guess im stuck watching football instead.


----------

